# Yay Kimma!



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday Kimma got her RN! We Qd each time we entered, so she finished it pretty fast. Her first leg was in October with the same judge we had Friday. And on Thursday and Friday, she placed! She got third each time. I'm just so happy she Qd at all 










Both judges actually found me today at my set up (there was no obedience, so I'm assuming they were spectating), and told me that I need to get her in to formal classes and that they expect to see us next year in at least Rally Advanced and/or formal Obedience. I trained Kimma for Rally by myself, and they knew that, which is why they said it that way LOL. I told them maybe they would see me again for Rally, but probably not for Obedience hahaha. I don't know if Kimma is a good fit for it.

Anyway, I'm glad that I found some very nice and helpful judges! Now I know who to follow if we progress


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's great! Congratulations to you and Kimma!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay Kimma! Congratulations!

I'm sorry I didn't get to see you and Xeph today . I spent the majority of my time with the Siberians - meeting people and talking and watching the sweeps. When I went to find you both no one was around!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

RoughCollie said:


> That's great! Congratulations to you and Kimma!


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of her. Even though she was totally being a brat the third time (yesterday). But, a Q is a Q, and we even placed, so I guess she wasn't THAT bad LOL.



Niraya said:


> Yay Kimma! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't get to see you and Xeph today . I spent the majority of my time with the Siberians - meeting people and talking and watching the sweeps. When I went to find you both no one was around!


Thank you!!!

Oh man! Bummer 

I don't think Xeph is going to be at any shows in this area anytime too soon, but Bubbles and I should be at the Lehigh Valley KC and the Delaware Water Gap KC on December 17 & 18 if you can make that one! We won't even enter if she's not back in coat, though. She honestly shouldn't have been shown this week, but I know she needed the experience. Plus, I wanted to go to this one LOL. I will let you know if we're going 

Will you be back tomorrow???


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Where's the LVKC one in December ? The next one we were planning on going to was the Canine Learning Experience at the end of January.

I know a few people who are bringing their puppies out at that show.

We won't be back tomorrow. It's really too far for us to travel  and my mother can't handle it with her back and MS.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Niraya said:


> Where's the LVKC one in December ? The next one we were planning on going to was the Canine Learning Experience at the end of January.
> 
> I know a few people who are bringing their puppies out at that show.
> 
> We won't be back tomorrow. It's really too far for us to travel  and my mother can't handle it with her back and MS.


Here's the link to the one I may enter in December:
http://lvkc.org/shows/december-point-show/

Is the Canine Learning Experience one a regular AB show?

I'm sure we will meet up eventually! I know that Xeph and I have decided that we may be doing some shows together in the future, as rooming worked out, and we were able to help each other out a lot. Plus, it was fun


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm really glad everything worked out great for the two of you and you both had a bunch of fun! I'm sure we'll meet up sometime, too! Any show that's up around here I will most likely be able to get to - unless some drastically terrible thing happens.

This is the link from the LVKC website from last year about the Canine Learning Experience http://lvkc.org/shows/canine-learning-experience/ AB match show.

I actually haven't found a date for the upcoming one. So I'm not really sure when it is - aside from what I've been told by my instructor and mentor - that it was towards the end of January. xD


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw this thread the other day, but it was in the midst of your 'conversation' and I didn't want to interupt.

Anyways, now that the coast is clear ... 

WOO HOO ! ... :clap2: ... nice going on the RN !

and to a lesser extent, nice going on the schmoozing as well. :clap2:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Niraya said:


> I'm really glad everything worked out great for the two of you and you both had a bunch of fun! I'm sure we'll meet up sometime, too! Any show that's up around here I will most likely be able to get to - unless some drastically terrible thing happens.
> 
> This is the link from the LVKC website from last year about the Canine Learning Experience http://lvkc.org/shows/canine-learning-experience/ AB match show.
> 
> I actually haven't found a date for the upcoming one. So I'm not really sure when it is - aside from what I've been told by my instructor and mentor - that it was towards the end of January. xD


Cool, thanks for the link. I will soon set my plan of action for the first half of next year. I will let you know if I decide to enter that show in December 



petpeeve said:


> I saw this thread the other day, but it was in the midst of your 'conversation' and I didn't want to interupt.
> 
> Anyways, now that the coast is clear ...
> 
> ...


Haha thanks on both counts! The judge in the picture is the one I've met before, and she was super nice to me during my first obedience experience ever LOL. Since I have such a random breed, I'm hoping that means they will remember me, too. I'm just so proud of Kimma. There's still a lot I want to accomplish, but the fact that she CAN work well in that environment without even being in a class for it makes me feel a bit more confident in our abilities as a team.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!

Jen


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats late response I know but been so busy with bulldog nationals. Oh and yes Nancy is a very nice judge (sometimes lol jk) and she usually spectates the days she is not judging. We are friends with her.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

jenz said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Jen


Thank you 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congrats late response I know but been so busy with bulldog nationals. Oh and yes Nancy is a very nice judge (sometimes lol jk) and she usually spectates the days she is not judging. We are friends with her.


Oh that's so cool! She is a super nice woman. Actually both judges we had are. 

How did your nationals go???


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who was your other judge?

Nationals went great, took a fourth in the Am-bred class one day.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

That's super awesome news! :rockon: You must be very proud and you should be.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Who was your other judge?
> 
> Nationals went great, took a fourth in the Am-bred class one day.


Patricia Hess was the judge on Thursday. 

Congrats on your nationals results! That's awesome!



Spicy1_VV said:


> That's super awesome news! :rockon: You must be very proud and you should be.


Thanks, I am very proud of her. I can't wait to keep competing with her


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

